

ASH HN: What are some tech and startups newsletters worth signing up for? - antr

I don&#x27;t like to subscribe to newsletters, but I am aware there are some very good ones out there (Benedict Evans&#x27; on tech and mobile is one that comes to mind). What are some newsletters worth signing up for?
======
jokull
[http://taylordavidson.com/](http://taylordavidson.com/) has a pretty good
one, lots of personal opinion, not so much linkrolling

------
jokull
[http://www.techstarsdigest.com/](http://www.techstarsdigest.com/)

